# Okeechobee Report plus snake ID



## Rustifaro (Jul 16, 2008)

Went to Roland Martin’s Wednesday and Thursday but played pinochle all day Wednesday because of the wind. Thursday was a nice day and we found a few on the bed. Mostly bull bluegills with a few crackers mixed in. Used most of 600 crickets. The lake was beautiful and is on its way back. 


Found the snake under a bucket. Pretty sure she’s harmless so she slithered away unharmed.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's what I call a pine snake others will call it a red rat snake. Nice mess of bream !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Red rat snake


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice mess of fish


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice fish and the snake is very deadly "brown next to black will kill you jack"!!


----------



## Jackson Yak (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice mess of fish.

Red rat snake, completely harmless.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

The snake is a red rat snake some also call it a corn snake it is completely harmless


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Im Surprised we didn't have any snakesperts that screamed copperhead. Just an old red rat snake (Corn Snake) nothing deadly about this guy unless your are a field mouse


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Nice fish and the snake is very deadly "brown next to black will kill you jack"!!



Or is it "black touches red will make ya dead"
It's an okeechobee blue barrel snake and is deadly


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Snake*

Tryn, its "orange on tan will kill a man", its a deadly okeechobee "SPITTN ADDER". Ever heard of the "Hoop Snake"? This bad boy will reach around and grab its tail with its mouth and roll down a hill toward you. At the last second he lets go of his tail and flings a poison barb located on his tail deep into your leg.One missed me a couple years back and stuck his barb in a pine tree.Killed the tree.I any of you dont believe me, I can show you the dead tree!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

firespan1 said:


> Tryn, its "orange on tan will kill a man", its a deadly okeechobee "SPITTN ADDER". Ever heard of the "Hoop Snake"? This bad boy will reach around and grab its tail with its mouth and roll down a hill toward you. At the last second he lets go of his tail and flings a poison barb located on his tail deep into your leg.One missed me a couple years back and stuck his barb in a pine tree.Killed the tree.I any of you dont believe me, I can show you the dead tree!



That is CORRECT!


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Red touches black, it's okay Jack.
Red touches yellow, kill a fellow.

I don't know who jack is, or if that's true.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

